# Rod Recipe



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi all,
This qustion is for all you experienced rod builders out there.
I have just bought myself a Pacific Bay rod lathe & am about to tackle my first custom job. I am looking at building three new rods shortly & need some advice on guide type, numbers & most importantly, guide spacing.
I have a guide spacing chart from Merrick tackle which says to use 8 guides + tip, for a 7 foot spin stick. Measurements from the tip of this one are, ( in cm )
Tip, 11.5, 23.5, 36.5, 50.5, 65.5, 82.5, 101.5, 124.5, Stripping guide seems a long way from the reel on a 7 foot blank? Can someone enlighten me on guide sizes from tip to butt. I thought, Tip #6, #6, #6, #7, #8, #10, #12, #16, #20
This is a small threadline setup, 2kg Braid, size 1000-2000 threadline.
The other two rods will have the same spacings except the stripping guide on the 8kg spin stick will be, 30,25,20,16,12,10,8,7,Tip 6, 4000 size reel.
2000-3000 size reel will be, 25,20,16,12,10,8,7,6,Tip 6. This is a 3kg spin stick.
Thank you,
Brian


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello Brian

For a light 7ft spin rod I use Fuji Y style gides 25, 16, 10, 8L then in the smaller fly style guide 7, 6, 6, 6 and a 6 tip. And work out my spacings using the system described in the bottom link. Now days this set up is pretty much standard for allot of production and custom made rods of that size
Here are some useful links.

http://www.fujitackle.com.au/
You'll find a number of rod recipes from Ian Millier on this site

http://www.fujitackle.com.au/S002A.doc
A pretty much generic recipe for a 2kg spin stick

http://www.rodbuilding.org/list.php?2
The mother load of rodbuilding info

http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/newguide.html
This one gives a good explanation on how to work out you guide spacing and size.

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks heaps Anthony,
It seems everyone has their own ideas on what works best.
I marked my 7 foot blank with a china marker using one of those links, & the guide spacing looks to be perfect. Guide sizing is there also.
I appreciate the help.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

No worries Brian, glad to help.

Your right. Thats what I love about custom rod building. So many different Ideas and the opportunity to make it just as you'd like it.

I've found it worth while to go to a 25 for the stripper. As you don't want to choke the line too early. 
Also I'd just use the same guide sizes for the 3kg stick as the 2kg. Having more larger guides will add unnecessary weight to the rod. 
The 25, 16, 10, 8L, 7, 6, 6, 6 combo casts beautifully with a 2500 size reel.

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks heaps guys,
The guide spacing chart from Merrick Tackle uses the Fuji new concept guides.
http://www.merricktackle.com/tips/tips.html
The chart states for a 7 foot rod, from the tip,
Tip, FST 5.5, LSG6-11.5, LSG6-23.5, LSG7-36.5, LSG7-50.5, YSG8L-65.5, YSG10-82.5, YSG16-101.5, YSG30-124.5 all in cm.
I think for the 2kg stick, #25 stripper would be quite large enough.
I taped some guides on using this chart & it seems to be about right also.
Cheers,
Brian


----------

